# Bonding causes 'Leg up'??



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

What is my silly boy doing?? He does this regularly when im on the net and holding him. Is it normal??

Ignore his cute sneezing he had a feather caught lol, and just happen to be recording. He hasnt sneezed since!

We are bonding well, just over two weeks Ive had him now YAY. Hes approx 7-8 weeks and ive stopped formula but we will see hehe..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok4I8uARpWk


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Lol ok i lied. He IS getting formula but very little. Only as much as he wants, not much LOL.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

To me it looks like he is asking for scratches! When he does it next see if he accept some, if not, he is just being a show off like my boy does, he waves his foot around and talks to it just like this except he is turning 4


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Lol OK. He doesnt really like scritches yet. Ive only had him for two weeks. He is young so doesnt resist too much but doesnt beg for them either, I just thoguht this was weird. I was like 'whatcha want boy, is that your leg' LOL Hes so funny. Hard to get vids of him doing stuff but. Thanks for your answer!!


----------



## MyDestiny (Sep 11, 2010)

*lol* Omg.. that video put a smile on my face!! He's SOOO CUTE! lol hahahahahahahaha And I love the bright yellow!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There's a little bit of foot maintenance and a lot of just plain quirkiness going on. Apparently he likes the feeling of having his foot against his head! It's adorable - reminds me of a toddler sucking his thumb and tugging on his ear at the same time.


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

aww that is gorgeous! XD


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey guys, ive gave tila his first bath yesterday and tried to remove some dried food he has stuck to some feathers near his mouth. I didnt work. Any ideas what i can use other then water?? You can kind of see what im talking about in the vid i provided in this topic.


----------

